# Database Problems Last Night



## PDX_Doug

Last night we experienced a partial meltdown of the topics database that eventually brought the entire database down. As you are reading this now, we are obviously back up and running. Whew! NOT FUN!!!

There does seem to be a continuing problem with the topic "Replies" counters in the "Today's Active Topics" page not indicating the correct number of replies. For example, the counter may indicate 6 replies to a topic when there are actually ten. We are looking at that now and hopefully will be able to remedy that situation.

If any of you run across any other anomalies, please let me know ASAP so we can get on them.

Thanks for you patience, and as always...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan

I'm slowly getting over the withdrawl......









Thanks for fixing it Doug!


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> If any of you run across any other anomalies, please let me know ASAP so we can get on them.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 Yeah...Ahhh, anomaly...I know this Judi person....


----------



## California Jim

Thanks Doug! I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## BigBadBrain

I lost the Outbacker.com forum and the next thing I knew DW was shaking me and saying "Brian, wake up! What's wrong? Should I call 911? Are you OK?". I could tell she was pretty freaked out so I reassured her by telling her "Erph naw meen naom!"







So she slapped me! That did it, I broke free and woke up. "It was like a bad dream!" I told her and she slapped me again!







"Hey! What the heck? Why'd you hit me again?" She said she wanted to make sure I was OK and then she hit me again!









Man, I hope we never have a database problem again - I can't afford the dentist bill!









Keep up the great work Doug! We all appreciate it.


----------



## clarkely

PDX_Doug said:


> There does seem to be a continuing problem with the topic "Replies" counters in the "Today's Active Topics" page not indicating the correct number of replies.
> 
> Thanks for you patience, and as always...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


That has to have something to do with Oregon Campers counter, he has so many replies it must be screwing the system up.

Or could it be just a spilled drink


----------



## Oregon_Camper

clarkely said:


> There does seem to be a continuing problem with the topic "Replies" counters in the "Today's Active Topics" page not indicating the correct number of replies.
> 
> Thanks for you patience, and as always...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


That has to have something to do with Oregon Campers counter, he has so many replies it must be screwing the system up.

Or could it be just a spilled drink








[/quote]

Yea...speaking of that, I think I lost a couple hundred last night...why don't you just add to my total Doug?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Thanks for puting in the overtime.


----------



## mike

Thank doug, i now have wireless so i am watching more


----------



## ember

WHEW!! X2 I read that error message this morning about 6 and thought OMG I have to figure out to FIX something on here I haven't even figured out posting pics yet!!
Thanks for fixing it for us!!
Ember


----------



## battalionchief3

I actually went out and did work today....instead of surfing outbackers and acting like I was doing work at my desk.


----------



## Camping Fan

Thanks for getting things up and running again Doug


----------



## SQLShaw

PDX_Doug said:


> Last night we experienced a partial meltdown of the topics database that eventually brought the entire database down. As you are reading this now, we are obviously back up and running. Whew! NOT FUN!!!
> 
> There does seem to be a continuing problem with the topic "Replies" counters in the "Today's Active Topics" page not indicating the correct number of replies. For example, the counter may indicate 6 replies to a topic when there are actually ten. We are looking at that now and hopefully will be able to remedy that situation.
> 
> If any of you run across any other anomalies, please let me know ASAP so we can get on them.
> 
> Thanks for you patience, and as always...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug,

I am a database professional and I am more then willing to help if needed. I own a database consulting company and may be able to help. Oh I also just bought a new Outback Sydney so I hope to find a new place for information.


----------

